

Learn Vimscript the Hard Way - octopus
http://learnvimscriptthehardway.stevelosh.com/

======
stevelosh
Hey, I'm not the poster but I'm the one writing it.

I'm just starting out, but I put up a work-in-progress version here so people
can see how I'm doing and give me feedback. I'm aware of all the broken links
and such -- I'll be fixing them as I go along.

I'm planning on doing 50 chapters in all, and I've got seven done so far.
Suggestions for chapter topics are welcome!

~~~
int3
Would you be interested in chapter contributions?

~~~
stevelosh
I'm going to say no for the moment. I'm taking a page from Zed Shaw's book and
making the book "all rights reserved" until I have time to really sit down and
think about a license.

I'd feel bad if I decided to sell it on Lulu like Zed and someone else had
written some chapters.

